# Best Jigs I've seen in a Long Time!



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

*I just had to pass this on! * :surprise2:

*They are the BEST set of Miter Jigs I have ever seen!*

It's called MiterSet ... two jigs...

First, it takes all of the Guess work out setting your Miter Gauge to the EXACT Angle desired! Easily and FAST! It removes Miter Gauge flaws and uses the Final miter gauge Face as the reference from which to set your desired angles.

One jig is just for Angles... and the other is for Cutting segments of a Polygon... You decide how many Segments you want in your polygon, and in about 5 seconds or less, have your Miter gauge all set to cut the segments; and when done, can be placed in the complete Polygon without ANY GAPS, etc. The angle is very accurately set to produce a PERFECT polygon!

I have finally saved up my $$ enough to buy a set... but, I now have to cleanup my shop so I USE them! Just received them the other day... Very impressed with the VERY HIGH Quality!

They have a Demo that you really want to see... They have really turned me on and can hardly wait to Test them out!

If you have ever NOT tried to make *segmented* boxes, *bowls*, etc. etc. because of TIME, Trial & error involved in getting the angles just RIGHT, FEAR NO LONGER... This Segment jig will get you to the Perfect angle in just Seconds!! It is awesome! Removing all of the frustrations, time, wood, & beating your head against the wall pains!

*Here is the Demo... Watch it... I think you will be Turned on too!*

Have fun!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks for that Joe ....*

It's been just short of 2 years since you posted last and wondered the other day what had become of you when I came across a post of yours. Glad to hear you are back on the forum! :smile3:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> It's been just short of 2 years since you posted last and wondered the other day what had become of you when I came across a post of yours. Glad to hear you are back on the forum! :smile3:


Yes!

I hope I didn't cause a stroke or heart attack! :smile3: :laugh2:

It's hard to keep all forums going... squeezing time is the main problem...

I will try to be more active... I really enjoy this forum!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks pretty cool, but since I finally decided to spend some money on an Incra 1000HD I don't need anything else


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

You can set the angle for a 7 segment polygon, to get a perfect polygon in 5 seconds or less?


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I've had the standard version for some time now and can't say anything bad about it. To my thinking it's best function is turning an otherwise crappy miter gauge into a very accurate miter gauge. Just little things like resetting your miter gauge back to 90° without having to look is worth the price, but also being able to grab just about any angle is great and you can pretty much forget the protractor part of the gauge.. You'll never need it again..
I have the original miter gauge that came with my old craftsman saw, probably 40-50 years old and with the Miterset its probably never been so accurate even brand new..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

allpurpose said:


> I've had the standard version for some time now and can't say anything bad about it. To my thinking it's best function is turning an otherwise crappy miter gauge into a very accurate miter gauge. Just little things like resetting your miter gauge back to 90° without having to look is worth the price, but also being able to grab just about any angle is great and you can pretty much forget the protractor part of the gauge.. You'll never need it again..


*EXACTLY...* A 45 will always be a 45 no matter how bad your miter gauge is! 

Your miter gauge has to be solid... no wobble, etc. If that is a problem, you either fix or replace it.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

The biggest wobble I have is from the bar of the gauge likely having worn over the years which isn't much. The slot isn't exactly straight so it's a trade off I guess, but being able to get the 90° angle quickly without the need to hope my combination square is still good or the carpenter square which is notoriously bad anyway.. 
I needed a 12.5° angle recently and was able to get it perfect within seconds. Actually I don't know that it was perfect, but I bet it was darn close and with the standard gauge I would have never gotten that close. 
Darn handy piece of equipment to have by the table saw.I'll never be without one again as long as I'm using a table saw.


----------

